# School of PE ?



## tsli001 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi there:

This is my second post today, but I got so much question since I failed the first try. When I done some research on PE class. I saw this "School of PE", and they are charing $1500. It is worth it to take their course for the exam? I am really low on "construction" score are they good at that? Is there anyone take their class pass the exam second time?

tsli


----------



## bridge_guy (Jul 6, 2009)

I took the course for the Oct '08 exam. Excellent course, I honestly felt and still do that this course made the difference for me to pass. I studied on my own the first time, came close, but I decided to take this class and I passed.


----------



## Diogo (Jul 6, 2009)

I took the course for the April 09 exam. The course is very good. THey give excellent study materials and narrow down what you need to study. On Saturday you go over the material and on Sunday you do practice problems very similar to the exam. It devotes one weekend to each topic. They go through the material fast, but you need to put some time on your own.

I don't know if I passed yet, but I felt very good about the exam. I recommend it.


----------



## tsli001 (Jul 6, 2009)

Diogo said:


> I took the course for the April 09 exam. The course is very good. THey give excellent study materials and narrow down what you need to study. On Saturday you go over the material and on Sunday you do practice problems very similar to the exam. It devotes one weekend to each topic. They go through the material fast, but you need to put some time on your own.
> I don't know if I passed yet, but I felt very good about the exam. I recommend it.


Oh really! I also wish you pass the exam/ May I ask what discipline do you take for the afternoon? Is their construction is good enough for the morning? Do you also use the CERM?

tsli


----------



## Diogo (Jul 6, 2009)

I took Water/Env in afternoon.

The construction section is more than enough for the morning.


----------



## hawkengineer (Jul 6, 2009)

I received a brochure from them today prior to receiving my exam results. Does that mean I failed - meaning they've received a list of people who might be interested in their courses?


----------



## petobe (Jul 6, 2009)

hawkengineer said:


> I received a brochure from them today prior to receiving my exam results. Does that mean I failed - meaning they've received a list of people who might be interested in their courses?



sure doesn't - i passed, and also received the brochure today...


----------



## mikeypsu21 (Dec 26, 2009)

I previously had taken the Structural I Exam and did not pass, so I decided to go the Civil/Structural route and took the Civil review by School of PE. Keep in mind I am heavey into structures and needed brushing up on all the other subjects. Long story short this class was great (online- workshop and refresher). I passed this time around and was extremely confident after leaving the exam. Well worth the money and the binder they give you was my most used reference during the exam. Good Luck!


----------



## JSteven (Dec 29, 2009)

mikeypsu21 said:


> I previously had taken the Structural I Exam and did not pass, so I decided to go the Civil/Structural route and took the Civil review by School of PE. Keep in mind I am heavey into structures and needed brushing up on all the other subjects. Long story short this class was great (online- workshop and refresher). I passed this time around and was extremely confident after leaving the exam. Well worth the money and the binder they give you was my most used reference during the exam. Good Luck!


Geotech's Beware.

I took the course and the Geotech review was a complete joke. Water guys and Transpo guys seemed competent but dont bother if you are taking Geotech afternoon.


----------

